
Monopsony in online labour markets - pulisse
https://voxeu.org/article/monopsony-online-labour-markets
======
pulisse
Abstract: _Monopsony refers to the market power that employers wield in labour
markets. This column explores monopsony power in online labour markets, using
observational and experimental data from Amazon’s Mechanical Turk platform.
Both datasets suggest an employer labour supply elasticity of close to 0.1,
suggesting that a 10% reduction in wages would only see a 1% drop in willing
labour. This points to substantial employer market power in a supposedly
frictionless setting._

